# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Кто это?

## fortheether

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhPeGKUbK9Y 
Скотт

----------


## Lampada

Какой-то вредный дурак. Абсолютно не смешно.
 Вроде это не в России.  Там один комментарий "_this is Croatia_".

----------


## Soft sign

> Какой-то вредный дурак. Абсолютно не смешно.

 +100.
Интересно, сколько раз его били…   

> Вроде это не в России.  Там один комментарий "_this is Croatia_".

 Маршрутки — «Газели», и таблички на них, вроде, на русском. И форма у милиционера похожа на российскую (которая была до полицейской реформы).

----------


## fortheether

Как его зовут?

----------


## Alex80

Он не общеизвестная личность. Я не знаю такого.

----------

